# are 6700 shifters compatibale with 7800 deraileurs?



## metallicjester (Dec 27, 2008)

pretty start forward folks just curious. thinking of some upgrades.thanks in advance guys.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes. 6700 components are backwards compatible with other Shimano 10-speed components (7800, 6600, 5600 and 7900 except for the 7900 front derailleur) Mix and match away!


----------



## metallicjester (Dec 27, 2008)

so can i use my 7800 front d. and the 6700 shifter ?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

metallicjester said:


> so can i use my 7800 front d. and the 6700 shifter ?


Absolutely!


----------



## metallicjester (Dec 27, 2008)

ok cool thanks alot. now all i gotta do is sell some crap i got and i can get most of the money.


----------

